# Xmas pics of your Vizsla



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

couldn't get Ruby to pose with a hat on, but she would sit by the tree. Have you got any festive pics of your V yet?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the smooth/wire mix on her!!!! She is super fun!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

never a dull moment Looney with her ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I should post a pic of Riley *flushing* the cats out from underneath the tree... it's pretty hysterical. She does a perfect point for a while and then jets underneath the tree and the cats come flying out! ;D

Ruby is SO gorgeous, btw... I just love her coat!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

My husband was able to get a good shot of Elroy yesterday (and then did a bit of photoshop enhancement to it). He really doesn't seem to mind the tree, pretty much paid no attention to it. Let's hope he doesn't decide to mark it (since that seems to be something new he's learning now)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunning photo Kate!! just wish this Doug (my name too!) could produce pics like that


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

very sneaky of me,,,grabbed one whilst she was sleeping


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my Ruby next to her Christmas Tree....she gets her own since she was born on Christmas eve. More Birthday and Christmas pics to come in the next few weeks.

Your Ruby is a beauty....what a face!


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

little drummer pup!
paw rump paw pa pum


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

loving these photies peeps, let's keep them coming


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the pics, they are adorable!

Anne---I'm dying over that suit...where did you get it???


----------



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Gorgeous pics of your puppies
Here's Otto now 7 mths first time in the snow!


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

@RustyBear I got it from walmart online, I just went to search for the item and it's no longer listed though  
http://www.walmart.com/cp/Apparel-Accessories/202076 - it was called "Thermal Dog Pajamas"
I know I should be ashamed of myself, sweaters on dogs is a guilty pleasure; so adorable! so humiliating! but who can resist a faux pj butt-flap?








not me. that's for sure.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We got a red jacket for Ri, does that count? ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

with such a gorgeous expression, how can it not count


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch looks like the Grinch's dog here...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

brilliant! wish Rubes would stay that still!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Santa asked them if they have been good little doggies this year... I told him they should be on his naughty list!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! Loving the Xmas photos of everyone's beautiful Vs! I've been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. Just had to share our fave Xmas picture of our girl, Lulu. She'll be 2 this January and clearly enjoys festive apparel .


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*littlelulu*, what a beautiful V you have!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

Layla is cheering on the Wildcats and showing her Christmas spirit!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of our V friends....
Snickers and Peanut


----------



## chaser (Feb 13, 2011)

our first Christmas with Chase (he was just 4 weeks old this time last year)
was not happy but the liver treats helped entice him to pose for a few pics


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan posing again.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin somewhat sitting still under the tree before trying to eat every piece of tissue paper in sight.


----------



## Sofie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sofie's first Christmas. She is 6 months old. And... she left the tree alone!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the "V" lovers.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

1notenough said:


> Merry Christmas to all the "V" lovers.


 love them "santa's little helpers" ;D


----------

